# Singer Heavy Duty Sewing Machine 4411 Hand Wheel hard to turn



## JosephT

I have a singer heavy duty 4411 sewing machine that is 4 years old. I have used it maybe 3 times since I bought it. I tried to use it today but the hand wheel is very hard to turn and of course its not sewing anything. Even with the thread out and the bobin removed, the machine wont turn easily. I checked for dirt but there is none. I paid 150.00 for this thing and they want me to bring it in for 100.00 to service it. I will throw it in the trash first. Any idea how to fix this? Can I put oil on some parts? I could use help.


----------



## kendallt

Should be a lot of parts to lube, most singers have small oil ports hidden around everywhere, if you have the manual, it should have a maintenance page detailing them.
Any light oil like 3 in 1 will work fine. 
Apply oil then work it by hand back and forth to loosen it up. Also try loosening the center nut (like winding a bobbin) to see if it's in the motor.


----------



## WereBo

Hi JosephT and welcome to TSF :wave:

Lifted from the Singer FAQ page....



> If your machine manual does not include instructions on oiling, your machine has been pre-lubricated at the factory and will not need additional lubricating. However, you can put 2 to 3 small drops of sewing machine oil in the bobbin case area and on the needle bar as this will not harm the machine. You may also put a few drops on the handwheel where it meets the side of the machine.


Also....


> *PRO TIP*: If the machine has not been used for several years, we recommend a tune-up, just like you would do if you had not used your car for a long period of time. Lack of activity or movement will cause the lubricant to dry out and using the machine at that time can cause parts to break.


The link for Singer support - *Link* :wink:


----------

